# Roto Pax meets Whitewater



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

3 gallons for $250~

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

$245 with a three gallon water jug. Sweet! I'll take two.


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Osseous said:


> 3 gallons for $250~
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


$250 gets you the 3 gallon jug, Pax lock, the board and mounting Harware. Not sure if there was confusion or cracking a joke? 

Cheers
Pulse Fab


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

$250 gets you the ability to carry just 3 gallons of water on the river. Why would you occupy the space with just 3 gallons? If you're on a multi day trip, that's not nearly enough. If you're on a day trip or an overnight, just keep it in your cooler. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

hey, that is pretty neat! I like the low profile, I especially like the no-strap quick release. what kind of testing has the product undergone? were I to flip or wrap, is that device gonna retain my water or will plastic parts shatter?

Can I upgrade to a 5 gallon option? 

I'd consider paying, if the jugs were priced competitively, and it were ~$50 to spend on the fancy attachment system. Even better would be a slick rigging system like this that would accept the standard Scepter/UN water 5 gallon jugs. 

Great to see some innovation and new ideas, this looks well executed. Thanks for sharing. I hope you can make the price point work out a bit better.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Check this out. You can probably make your own. Most of us that ride Adv motorcycles use these in various forms.

Fuel Cans : Gas Pack : Gasoline Containers : RotopaX.com


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like just the 3 gal jug is $100 from the manufacturer. So for around $800 you'll have enough water carring capacity to do desert multi day trips with the fam. But of course, thats without any spiffy mounting boards. 

I'll pass. Now if somebody could come up with a nice insulated water cooler that is tough and easy to rig I would be interested, but probably not if it was hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi everyone. Thanks for the feed back. Its been a lot of work designing and trying to bring a product to market. I have been receiving mixed reviews and I take no offense to the bad/negative. 

Here is my point of view/response to the early post on price. 

1.) I am producing this product in such small numbers at the beginning and thus my production cost on plastic and the cutting process (CNC router) is higher than it would be if I can go to a mold and larger runs. 
2.) I can't control the price that Roto Pax charges for their jugs and locks. 
3.) Yes, 3 gallons is not very much water but if you use two boards and jugs it gives you an additional 6 gallons on top of the other large jugs we typically have in the sturn. 
5.) The 3 or 6 gallons you carry with my system could simply be your personal water or for emergency only. 
4.) My products are not generally intended/design for day tripping but there is no reason you couldn't use them for that. 
5.) Roto Pax offers locks that will allow you to stack the jugs. 

My take on rigging a boat is that your boat frame is the strongest and most useful part of a boat and I am trying to design products that utilize any open space on a frame to create a quick release point. 

You can see my boat set up on our site: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=outm1cZqn_Y&feature=youtu.be

Thanks again for the feed back! Its great to get any info. 

Pulse Fab


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

slickhorn said:


> hey, that is pretty neat! I like the low profile, I especially like the no-strap quick release. what kind of testing has the product undergone? were I to flip or wrap, is that device gonna retain my water or will plastic parts shatter?
> 
> Can I upgrade to a 5 gallon option?
> 
> ...


Hello Slickhorn. Thanks for the positive feed back!

As for testing. No flip tests have been conducted on the new Water Board but we have done extensive flip testing on our other, similar product: Pulse Mother Board and it has held up great. The plastic is called High Density Polyethylene and it does not shatter or crack. Its cool stuff! We supply four rubber insulated metal mounting straps. 

A 5 gallon option is available. If you do some research on the Roto Pax site, you can order different "Pax Locks" that allow you to stack the jugs one on top of the next. My issue with stacking is at a certain point the center of gravity gets too high and thats a whole other mess. 

The jug pricing has been mentioned before. I do agree that the jugs are a little on the high side for price but they are soo darn easy and convenient. Let me know if you have other questions and I will definitely let you know when the price point changes- LOL

Pulse Fab


----------



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

duct tape said:


> Check this out. You can probably make your own. Most of us that ride Adv motorcycles use these in various forms.
> 
> Fuel Cans : Gas Pack : Gasoline Containers : RotopaX.com


Hi there Duct Tape. 
Your right, you definitely could put something together on your own such as mounting the "Pax Lock" with out our water board but I couldn't find any good flat surfaces on my frame to make it work. Most of the consumers I have seen using the Roto Pax system have all been in the atv industry and generally have something flat and metal to mount to. Being that raft frame are typically tubular. 

I wanted to make it very obvious who was making the jugs and the lock system when I released this product so people could have the option to buy the jugs from the source if they wanted to. After designing our Mother Board Ammo can system I wanted to do something similar in regards to a "quick release" water jug. When I stumbled onto Roto Pax I had my solution without having to re-invent the wheel- so to speak. 

What I have done is design a universal board that will fit almost any raft frame(in some way), supplied the mounting hardware and incorporated a convenient pre-made water jug that can now mount next to your dry box and not interfere with your elbow room while rowing. Our you could mount them next to your front dry box. 

Thanks for any feed back! 

Pulse Fab


----------

